
How to use folds in vim - soundsop
http://tuxtraining.com/2009/04/10/how-to-use-folds-in-vim
======
adimit
Neat. I'm addicted to vim partly because of its great and very flexible folds.
For example, you can completely rewrite the way folds _look_. I like my folded
code to look like its first line would normally look, without any dashes,
preserving indentation. So I just rewrote the function (here's a blog post
about it: <http://a-dimit.blogspot.com/2008/07/folding-in-vim.html>)

It really rocks :-)

------
makecheck
This is a really useful article.

Though I've found it's easier to open folds by moving the cursor, e.g. right-
arrow while on a fold line, than futzing with "zo".

~~~
joshuaxls
You should never ever touch an arrow key when using Vim. If you are using hjkl
for movement, hit 'l' to open a fold.

